# Now this looks like a right pregnant idea



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

A little gasifier camp stove that will recharge your cell phone/flashlight batteries at the same time using the same fuel source.

http://www.biolitestove.com/


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, slap my Mama an' call me Sally, I do believe that's goin' on my list!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

CapnJack said:


> Well, slap my Mama an' call me Sally, I do believe that's goin' on my list!


What HE said! Wow!!! :2thumb:


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

That is just too cool
Gotta get one, thanks for the info.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Coolest new thing Ive seen in a while. I must have one. Thanks for the post.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the post TopTop - what a great product!! :2thumb:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice! wonder how durable they are?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

That is incredibly cool. They dont actually sell the home stove?
Im sure it does, but does something like this exist on a larger scale?
Hmmm. they had a bigger one but discontinued it.

If this was bigger...


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Magus said:


> Nice! wonder how durable they are?


That was my first thought too. I only saw 3 reviews.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

expensive also. I guess I don't see much advantage. but does have some cool factor I suppose. I wonder how long the fan lasts


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

hiwall said:


> expensive also. I guess I don't see much advantage. but does have some cool factor I suppose. I wonder how long the fan lasts


When you consider that "store-bought" solar ovens cost $300, I didn't think the price was bad at all.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

TopTop said:


> A little gasifier camp stove that will recharge your cell phone/flashlight batteries at the same time using the same fuel source.
> 
> http://www.biolitestove.com/


A nifty little device, the charger uses the same solid state device that is found in "No Ice Igloo Coolers" that plug into a cigarette lighter of your car.

I never would thought of using one in that manner.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

These devices use a very high amount of (heat) energy for what tiny little bit of electricity they produce. You can get a little juice out of it while cooking a can of beans, but you would never want to use it specifically to try to charge something...Your money would be far better spent on a small solar panel.

Notice how they conveniently left out the part about how it takes 10 hours of burning sticks to charge your iPhone.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> These devices use a very high amount of (heat) energy for what tiny little bit of electricity they produce. You can get a little juice out of it while cooking a can of beans, but you would never want to use it specifically to try to charge something...Your money would be far better spent on a small solar panel.
> 
> Notice how they conveniently left out the part about how it takes 10 hours of burning sticks to charge your iPhone.


Thanks for the info & 2ed thought, I was thinking about ordering 1 but your points make sense to me, think I will look for a good solar setup and keep my beer can stove.:2thumb:


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

you can buy the actual teg modules and put them on say your woodburning stove/oven.

http://www.thermoelectric-generator.com/thermoelectric_power_modules_for_sale_.htm


----------

